# GSP Puppy 1 Female $650...



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have one female that can go to her hunting home this weekend, or the following weekend @8 weeks old! She will be 7 weeks old Thursday, with two sets of shot(5 weeks and 7 weeks 5 way), tail docked at 40% and dew claws removed. Very classy bold pup. I can text pictures and ped to anyone that is interested. 435-630-Four ZERO 8 One. I can provide current and past ref of my pups and dogs. Please read on!

Fantastic Champion lines. Champions that I RAN MYSELF! Not just way back in the pedigree, I am talking about these dogs I owned and ran! Mom to the pup is currently competed in National Shoot to Retrieve. She has championship points and with any luck will be a Champion this 2017 year. Sire was not ran in trials but has been a go to dog for hunting. It should be noted the sire I am the breeder of and he comes out of my dog Clown. This litter is line bred on National Champion Rawhides Clown. Rawhides Clown also carries the title of being the #1 sire of all time for producing winning dogs. I have ran, bred, trialed, hunted, guided and owned this same line over 15 years! 

OK here is the skinny! If your not going to hunt the hair off this pup don't even call or look. I really would like her to be competed, but I understand not everyone is into that. HUNTING IS A MUST. 

There was 6 pups in the batch. 1 male the stud dog owner is taking, and 5 females. I am taking a female from this also. I really didn't care what one I got and I let my wife pick it. She just liked the markings on the one I am keeping. Each of the pups are go get'rs. Like I said Bold and Classy. at 3 weeks old they was climbing out of the whelp box. They presently use a doggy door to go in and out and use the bathroom outside and not in there kennel. I do two shots and not one before they go to the new home to insure them to be healthy. They currently are eating Pro Plan performance.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with this pup!(someone will ask this) She very well could be the pick of the litter or in this case the last. She and the other pups have been introduced to a dead Hun and will pack it around very proudly! 

I can text pictures to anyone interested (remember it has to be hunted) or look me up Tom Kosmack on Facebook and you can see pictures and videos of this pup and others. 

Pup is $650.00 If there is any shipping involved it will be on the buy's nickel!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Early Christmas....

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/17-hunting-dogs/156674-looking-gsp.html


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

gdog I Pm'd him. I did notice he only has one post, and he wants it for x-mas... 

I also think it is time you step up to the light side and not live in the hairy dark side anymore!


----------

